# Sopapillas, anyone?



## jkath (Sep 17, 2004)

Does anyone have a great recipe for sopapillas? 
*Hope I'm spelling it right*

I've always loved them, and I have seen a few mixes, but would like to make them the real way.
Also, anyone have the recipe for those stuffed with seasoned beef? Had 'em quite a few times, years ago, before a favorite restaurant closed.  
Thanks so much.


----------



## Raine (Sep 17, 2004)

MEXICAN SOPAPILLAS



2 c. flour
3 tsp. baking powder
1/2 tsp. salt
1 tbsp. shorteningOil for deep frying

Sift dry ingredients together in bowl. Cut in shortening until crumbly. Add 1/2 cup warm water gradually, stirring with fork. Dough will be crumbly. Turn onto lightly floured surface. Knead until smooth. Divide in half. Let stand for 10 minutes. Cut into 3" squares. Fry, several at a time, in deep fat at 400 degrees for 30 seconds on each side. Yield: 40 sopapillas.


----------



## Raine (Sep 17, 2004)

INGREDIENTS:
8 cups shortening for frying 
4 cups unbleached all-purpose flour 
4 teaspoons baking powder 
2 teaspoons salt 
2 tablespoons shortening 
1 cup water 
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon 
1/2 cup white sugar 


DIRECTIONS:
Heat 8 cups shortening in a deep-fryer to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). 
In a large bowl, sift together flour, baking powder and salt. Cut in 2 tablespoons shortening until mixture resembles coarse crumbs. Gradually stir in water just until dough pulls together. Divide dough into 4 pieces and form each piece into a ball. Roll the balls into 8 inch diameter circles. Cut each one into 8 wedges. In a large bowl, mix together the cinnamon and sugar. Set aside. 
Fry the wedges until they puff up and turn light brown. Drain briefly, roll in the cinnamon sugar and serve hot


----------



## Raine (Sep 17, 2004)

Sopaipillas

Serves : 10 
Prep. Time : 0:45

3 cups flour
2 tsp. baking powder
1/2 tsp. salt
2 Tbls. shortening
1 cup warm water
vegetable oil - for frying

-Stir flour, baking powder, and salt together.
-Cut in shortening.
-Work in warm water.
-Turn dough onto lightly floured surface. Cover with damp cloth. Let sit for 1 hour.
-Divide dough into 2 equal pieces.
-Roll out to 1/2" - 3/4" thick.
-Cut 2" - 4" long strips out of dough.
-Fry strips in 1 1/2" of 425 degree oil turning once, until both sides are brown.
-Drain on paper towels.

NOTES : Serve with honey butter.


----------



## Raine (Sep 17, 2004)

1 pkg active dry yeast 
1 1/2 cup milk 
1 1/2 teaspoon salt 
4 cup all purpose flour 
1 each oil 
1/4 cup warm water (110) 
3 tablespoon lard or shortening 
2 tablespoon sugar 
1 cup whole wheat flour 

In a large mixing bowl, dissolve yeast in warm water. In another bowl combine milk, lard, salt and sugar. Heat to 110 degrees and add to dissolved yeast. Beat in 3 cups of the all purpose flour and all of the whole wheat flour. Add abut 1/2 c all purpose flour and mix until a stiff sticky dough forms. Place dough on a floured board and knead, adding more flour as needed, until dough is smooth and nonsticky. Place doug in a greased bowl turning over to grease top. Cover and let stand at room temp. 1 hour. Punch dough down. The dough may be coverec and chilled as long as overnight. Knead dough on alightly floured board to expel air. Roll dough out, a portion at a time, to slightly less than 1/8" thick. Cut in 2"X 5" rectangles or 3" squares for appetizers. Place on lightly floured pans and lightly cover. If you work quickly you can let cut sopaipillas stay at room temp up to 5 min; otherwise, refrigerate them until all are ready to fry. In a deep wide frying pan or kettle heat 1 1/2 - 2 inches oil to 350 on a deep fat frying thermometer. Fry 2 or 3 at a time. When the bread begins to puff, gently push the bread into the hot oil several times to help it puff more evenly. Turn several times and cook just until pale gold on both sides, 1-2 minutes total. Drain on paper towels. Serve immediately or place in a warm oven until all are fried. Or if made ahead, cool, cover and chill or freeze. To reheat, bake uncovered in a 300 oven, turnig once, just until warm, 5-8 min. Do not overheat or they will become hard.Makes 2 dozen large sopaipillas or about 4 dozen small ones. 

Yield: 12 servings


----------



## jkath (Oct 21, 2004)

You know what, Rainee??
I never thanked you for these recipes - you rock!


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 21, 2004)

Now, does anyone have the recipe for the Honey-Butter sauce that Don Pablos uses for their Sopapillas?


----------

